# RYANAIR new routes



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Irish low-cost airline Ryanair has this week announced its new flight schedule for next summer from Lisbon, which includes six new routes to four different countries and extra flights on four other routes.

As of summer 2015, the airline will start flying from Lisbon to new destinations Bremen and Hamburg (Germany), Eindhoven (the Netherlands), Milan and Rome (Italy) and to the Polish capital Warsaw



Ryanair announces Lisbon 2015 summer schedule - The Portugal News


----------

